# Cockatiel smells minty



## Adam (Apr 25, 2012)

So I've been searching all over the internet for this answer and found this forum.

I was sitting here at the computer and slowly started to smell a mint smell. Maybe pepper mint or maybe menthol , but no one smokes and no one has candy.

As I walked over to my cockatiel (his name is Phoenix), I noticed a clear mint smell. Maybe like mint plant or maybe that unique mint smell you smell in the dentist office from their special toothpaste (at least my dentist).

Phoenix is 2 years, 4 mounth old.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Now THAT is a new one I haven't heard of.....just when I think I have heard everything! 

Since you mentioned "like mint plant", could it be that you keep a mint-leaf plant in your home and Phoenix was chewing on it? I really can't think of any other reason. Knowing how much tiels like to chew plants (and pretty much everything else )....either that, or he chewed through a tube of toothpaste when you weren't looking? 

Do let us know what the verdict is once you find out!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol. I have never heard this either. Susanne is probably going to have answer this one.


----------



## Adam (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a poinsettia (plant) in my room and I suspect he may have nipped it a little. And I just learned recently that someone may have given him some microwave popcorn (Had a long talk with that person).

So I'm wondering if this was the end result.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't know if either would cause the minty smell but be careful because poinsettas are on the toxic for birds list.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I would put the poinsettia somewhere where the bird does not have any access to it. Although almost all Euphorbias are toxic in one way or another, some more than others. Euphorbia pulcherrima causes burns if sap gets on the skin but is mildly irritating if ingested. I have had some Euphorbias that would cause blindness and seizures, poinsettia is not one of those. However I'd not take the chance of a smaller being getting ill because of ingestion. 

Pop corn will not cause any harm. My birds get popped corn all the time.


----------



## Adam (Apr 25, 2012)

Flavorless popcorn is harmless, yes. I have no problem with feeding him some air poped, popcorn as a treat once in a while.

But extra butter flavored popcorn, with some seasoning mix... Not my idea for a healthy diet. So I wasn't all to pleased with the person who did it.


----------

